
How German fintech darling WireGuard fell from grace - adrian_mrd
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-23/how-german-fintech-darling-wirecard-fell-from-grace-quicktake
======
intpx
is this a troll? Article is clearly about WireCARD not guard

~~~
harambae
Probably auto correct on someone's phone

